# E61 lubrication question



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, quick question:

When chemically backflushing, what parts of the group need lubrication? Is it only the cam/lever or should one also lubricate the other valves in the upper and lower parts of the group? What about when descaling?

PS: I've read the how-to articles on coffeetime.wikidot.com.

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Lubricate the main friction and pivot points, lobes on the cam, ends of valve stems, socket where spindle sits and the sleeve and seal where the spindle fits. Clean and dry these parts before lubricating.

Chemically back flushing aggressively removes grease and oils.

De-scaling may remove some lubricant but not to the degree of B/F.

It could be beneficial to combine both at D/S and B/F at time of de-scale. Then do the B/F and re-lube more frequently as necassary.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Lubricate the main friction and pivot points, lobes on the cam, ends of valve stems, socket where spindle sits and the sleeve and seal where the spindle fits. Clean and dry these parts before lubricating.
> 
> Chemically back flushing aggressively removes grease and oils.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I quite don't follow though: Are you saying that I only need to lubricate around the cam area or should I also dismantle the whole group and lubricate the valves at the top and bottom of the group too? (brew valve, pre-infusion valve and drain valve according to my research).

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Lubricate the cam as stated and the ends of the valve stems which rest on the cam (upper and lower) as these are the points that can /do wear.

Not familiar with the pre infusion valve, perhaps Dave C could advise.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

The bits pointed out with the Blue and Red arrows in the following wikidot article are what I lubricate:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

I don't bother with the top and bottom of the group - although maybe at some point in the future I will.

Biggest problem I had was undoing the big cam support the first time I did a lube. Quite why they tightened it so much at the factory is beyond me as it doesn't need to be particularly tight ! I couldn't shift it with an adjustable with plastic jaw protectors fitted (as pictured) as they flexed too much, and ended up wrapping electrical tape around the jaws

instead.

I only lubricate after a backflush - I havn't noticed any stiffness at all after a de-scale but it could be a good idea to combine the two.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

